

From 0 to $1.2M RunRate (and profitability) in five quarters - simonebrunozzi
http://adespresso.com/academy/blog/from-0-to-1-2m-runrate-and-profitability-in-just-5-quarters-9-lessons-learned-in-creating-an-impossible-company/

======
lucianomammino
Incredible company and wonderful product! I guess they will do even greater
things

